# 1998 200sx se....yes...riced out...



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

After seeing how everyone had their own car domain page, i just decided to get my own...i dont have a digital cam yet so the pics kinda suck...but anyways..here it is

http://members.cardomain.com/lethalaudio


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

not bad! clean ride ya got there. Looks definitely better without the spoiler.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

get rid of that aluminum worthless spoiler and your car will look good


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

ive never seen such jealousy!
Some people like different things, I like aluminum wings...not fiberglass ones. They are easier to keep clean. There is no way Im gettin rid of the wing. Its the one thing that sets it apart from the other cars in town.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> *get rid of that aluminum worthless spoiler and your car will look good *


wow you are definitely harsh there girl!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

it is worthless...
spoilers/wings are used to provide downforce, to keep the rear wheels down on the ground....
that is only practical on RWD cars... but with FWD cars, it is a hazard.
You are going 90 (mph) down the road.. your rear wheels are steady on the ground due to the spoiler/wing, but your Front wheels are still lifted up.... meaning you can't steer 100% and your front wheels are barely touching the ground... resulting in higher RPM's and less tire control.. meaning an accident is bound to happen.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

no, there was an article in Sport compact talking about how wings have advantages for FF cars. Besides, i still stick by my wing...i like it and it looks good to me.
If you go by the "worthless" system, whats the point in all the audio stuff? and the rims? and how about body kits? and lowering it? im not racing so whats the point? the point is, i like the way it looks and thats all that matters...my car, my mods.
and how do you explain the nissans and hondas in the Touring Car leagues that ARE racing and that ALL have wings.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey man like the wing and rims looks nice. I thought about a spoiler on my car but I decided it would look coo without it. I think Im gonna invest in Altezzas instead =}


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://members.cardomain.com/azkicker0027
here's your car's missing twin........


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

twin nothing, you got perfomance over me. it still trips me out to see another 98 though.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> *no, there was an article in Sport compact talking about how wings have advantages for FF cars. Besides, i still stick by my wing...i like it and it looks good to me.
> If you go by the "worthless" system, whats the point in all the audio stuff? and the rims? and how about body kits? and lowering it? im not racing so whats the point? the point is, i like the way it looks and thats all that matters...my car, my mods.
> and how do you explain the nissans and hondas in the Touring Car leagues that ARE racing and that ALL have wings. *


well, our dinky 1.6L engines are nowhere near strong enough for us to require a large wing to keep the rear of the car grounded. but, like you say, its all about preferences. if you dig the way it looks, i say be proud of the thing. your car looks nice man. it makes me wish i had a sunroof


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

thanks, I know its rather pointless on a car with a 1.6, but the whole point of "customization" is to make your car stand out.
and as for the sunroof. i never really thought about not having it untill you said something about it, i cant imagine not having it...i guess you dont appreciate something untill you dont have it, or think about not having it..
I rarely keep mine open, i keep the cover open, but i usually only crack the back of the sunroof...but on a clear night when the moon and stars are out, my girl likes to open it and lay back to look at them....so i guess its good for something


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

dang, here i am without a sunroof wanting one, can anyone say "sawzall"??


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

can you say "rollover"....just dont let the bags go off or youre screwed.
I really just rolled my car because i wanted new paint. I hit a rock one day and said "DAMN!, now i gotta F**K up the car and get insurance to get me some new paint....it worked...lol.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Like the car, I say keep the spoiler. Thats what makes a car "nice" or unique. It should stand out, thats why they don't make porshes and corvettes look like tempos' or lumina's. I have like a 12" high aluminum spoiler, I get alot of compliments, & I get alot of laughs. But the point is, I wasn't considering everyone else's opinion. Its like art, make your own car.


----------

